# Calculations Montage (VSL & LASS)- Completed (not final mix though)



## dcoscina (Jan 21, 2011)

This is one of the few times I've done a piano guide track and orchestrated from that. This ends abruptly because I haven't finished it yet but it's been an interesting process. In some ways, more difficult and slower because I can hear a whole bunch of possibilities whereas when I'm orchestrating as I go, I get locked into that approach and don't question other possibilities. I might do a couple more cues in this manner only because I feel it's freer in terms of composition. If I need to change a harmony or main line, I don't have to affect too many other tracks. There's something very streamlined about this that I find liberating- but still slow. 

I mostly used VSL (80%) with some LA Scoring Strings, and I think that's it. Pianoteq is the piano which I forgot to remove from the orchestrated part. It muddies up the first section....

Final Version

http://snd.sc/g0v7l0

Alt reverb hall

http://snd.sc/ehNxK2
(sounds a little too boomy for me)

See if ya'll kind find my inspiration for this track...


----------



## johan25 (Jan 21, 2011)

it says file is removed ?


----------



## tumeninote (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Calculations Montage (VSL & LASS)- new methodology (links updated!)*

Very nice writing and choice of instrumentation on both. I hear clipping at 0:37 but that could be my speaker/soundcloud.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Calculations Montage (VSL & LASS)- new methodology (links updated!)*

I listened to Cue 17. Nice job! I take it that the cellos at the beginning are LASS and the sustained harmonics are VSL? The détachés at "27 are hard to get right with samples. That would probably be played off the string, and would thus have some "string slapping" on the attacks.

In general, maybe from a VSL point of view, do you find that LASS is lacking articulations on the short notes, or others, to totally get the job done? o-[][]-o


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually those are VSL. The celli and viola tremolo are VSL, as are the harmonics. LASS enters in the 2nd section with spiccatos in both violins and celli. They blend well eh?


----------



## careyford (Jan 22, 2011)

Really enjoyable. Found the use of the different string libs pretty seamless. You really get the Adams style going well beyond the surface ostinato and recreating the post-minimalist aspect nicely. Also, it's a fun use of orchestration especially the winds. Looking forward to hearing the rest.

-Richard


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's more added- gawd this is taking forever. I have too many friggin ideas and the damned piano track just leaves too much to choose from.....but I'm having fun with it. Check out my Don Davis licks at the end of the last section. still not done yet....how can a 2 minute cue take so bloody long???

http://snd.sc/hUZfGY


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh, BTW thanks everyone for the nice comments. This is a pivotal scene in the film and I want to nail it big time. A lot of dialogue because it's a doc. so I might have to tone down some of this in the end. But what the heck. Shoot for the moon and then scale down if need be. Luckily I don't do this for a living. I'm too slow......


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 22, 2011)

musicpete @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Link worked for me, and I it seems that you like John Adam's music. I also like hsi music very much. I listened to "The Chairman dances" like 100 times, studied the score in detail and am still amazed at what is happening musically.
> 
> Please keep going with this piece! I would love to hear more developement, since currently it seems to jump from idea to idea in a way that is not entirely typical for you (judging from other pieces you posted...). I would love to hear what your take on this starting point of inspiration would sound.
> 
> p.s.: I wholeheartedly recommend the EMI CD with a recording of the Birmingham Symphony and Sir Simon Rattle. The John Adams earbox also is a treasure trove...



The City of Birmingham CD was my first Adams CD with Harmonielerhe. Love that reading. Saw Adams conduct Harmonium with the DSO in 2000 and it was great. I'm not ashamed to pillage off of him. Besides, those quick 16th note flurries go back to Stravinsky's Rite of Spring and Symphony in 3 Mvmts. Like Igor once said- good musicians borrow, great musicians steal. he h ehe


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Calculations Montage (VSL & LASS)- UPDATED Jan 22, 2011*

Very nice!

Everything is great except the harshness of the mix. The high-mids are a bit squashed and the levels are too hot. I would take the individual levels down a bit and let the track breathe a bit - it will sound even better!


But nice composition, very cool!


Tanuj.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 23, 2011)

final mix updated with QL Spaces.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Alex. You are absolutely right. I listened back tuis morning and the smaller hall us exactly what I need. My big problem is that I have the reverb only on my master output rather than a bus where I can adjust each instrument track. Then again, I would have to set up a lot of aux channels for Kontakt and VE PRO if I attempted this...


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice job! What perc are you using on that cymbal at the very end?


----------

